# Body playing tricks on me...



## TashaAndBump

I'm only on CD 24 of a 40 day cycle. My tummy is killing me (period-like cramps)... keep spotting... my sense of smell has gone CRAZY... This has been going on for a few weeks, and now this morning I thew up for no reason whatsoever... All of these are the same symptoms I had when I was pregnant.

EXCEPT I know that I can't be pregnant (I have a coil) and my period is not even due until the 19th. I took a pregnancy test today just to be sure and it was invalid (i.e. nothing happened - no control line, no pink dye, nothing :shrug:). I've bought 2 more to test with tomorrow morning so it rules it out completely. But WHY am I getting all these symptoms?? These cramps are so bad, and everything STINKS, which is making me feel sick! I even smelt sausages this afternoon and thought they smelt delicious!! :saywhat: I'm a vegetarian and the smell of meat usually makes me feel SICK! Wtf is going on??

Stupid body. Stupid hormones.

Any ideas?


----------



## Serene123

Sounds like someone wants a baby realllllllllly bad! :hugs:


----------



## TashaAndBump

haha so it's all in my head? :wacko:


----------



## Serene123

Well I'm no expert but it sounds like it :(


----------



## TashaAndBump

:( Well I wish my head/body would stop doing this! These cramps are no fun at all! owowow


----------



## Serene123

I hope it isn't a phantom pregnancy! My friend had one of those.. :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Tasha, when did you have the coil put in? Could these all be side effects from it??


----------



## TashaAndBump

Chris77 said:


> Tasha, when did you have the coil put in? Could these all be side effects from it??

No, I had the coil put in about 4 months ago.


----------



## TashaAndBump

I did a test... the lines my mind wants to be there are taunting me! hahaha Well actually it would be very bad if I were pregnant right now - coil in, unplanned - not to mention a much needed, long awaited op in the horizon!

But I guess none of that will stop my POAS-addict brain from seeing lines were there are none! haha.

I used a cheapy, so can't really trust it I guess? I'm sure there are lines on this test but it wouldn't be the first time I've had lines and no pregnancy. M'eh.


----------



## Chris77

Ugh. How utterly frustrating and confusing!! :hugs:


----------



## ~KACI~

Where is this test then!!


----------



## TashaAndBump

Just uploading to photobucket now.


----------



## TashaAndBump

2 of 6 uploaded... (6 pics of 1 test)


----------



## ~KACI~

lol !!
Don't worry hunni i'm havin same (but not) problems, 
I have been so emotionally the last couple of days and crying at the slightest things...feels like i'm bloody pregnant again...but i know i'm not!!


----------



## TashaAndBump

https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4206.jpg
https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4199.jpg


----------



## lulu0504

hmm i see lines. Not sure hun!


----------



## ~KACI~

It mite just be my screen but i can see i faint line??


----------



## TashaAndBump

Me too. But CAN'T be pregnant. Impossible.


----------



## TashaAndBump

Think I'll go to the doctors. Or use a different brand. Don't wanna waste money on expensive tests, but don't trust cheapies! :hissy: Catch 22.


----------



## TashaAndBump

https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4202.jpg
https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4203.jpg
https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4207.jpg

The rest of the tests. Not as good quality but thought I might as well show you.


----------



## ~KACI~

Hmm strange, I would defiantly take i test in say a week or something??

Just read up its 99% effective if inserted properly, definatly keep a eye on it x


----------



## ~KACI~

NO i can see a line in them too, maybe post in Test gallery, explain situation x


----------



## TashaAndBump

Yeah thanks x


----------



## sam's mum

I see lines too...didn't even have to squint! How many different tests have you done or did you take more than one photo of each one? x


----------



## TashaAndBump

Just done one test - kept taking photos cause I couldn't believe what I was seeing! haha 

Will test again tomorrow morning.


----------



## sam's mum

I'd have been the same! Can definitely see a line though. Hope you get a clear answer tomorrow x


----------



## cleckner04

Although very faint, I see a line too! Although not the best timing for you, I still can't wait to hear the results of tomorrow!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I can see that too tasha. It's really pretty clear. How confusing for you, hope you get some answers :hugs:


----------



## MissPolley

i do see summit ......:confused:


----------



## luckyme225

I saw a line!!!


----------



## Reedy

I def see a line hun x


----------



## TashaAndBump

I think I'm going crazy! Thought I might as well use up the second test in the packet... The line defo looks pinker and darker to me! Even hubby agrees! 

Can't get a good pic of it at the moment... So frustrating... or might be that my screen is in bad light - cause I can't see the lines in last night's pics from this angle either :dohh:

I'll get up in a min and have a look from a darker room before I open the curtains. Time to phone the docs I reckon!


----------



## sam's mum

Ooooh...can't wait to see a pic! x


----------



## TashaAndBump

https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4216.jpg
https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4217.jpg
https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4218.jpg


----------



## TashaAndBump

Got an appointment at the docs for half 3. Wish me luck! x


----------



## lulu0504

ooo how exciting. will def b checking for an update after then! Good luck


----------



## sam's mum

Good luck! Just going to look for your test now! x


----------



## momandpeanut

Good luck !!


----------



## TashaAndBump

https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4224.jpg
https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4225.jpg

Body not playing tricks on me afterall?


----------



## bigbelly2

my god thats a positive if ever i saw one!!

h x


----------



## ~KACI~

Yep thats definatly a positive, hope the appoinment goes ok x


----------



## TashaAndBump

Thanks everyone. Feeling really sick and worried now. Coming to terms with the fact that I have had a positive pregnancy test. The chances of it being ectopic are so scary... Not long to go now before docs. Time has never dragged so much. To be honest? I'm terrified :'(

I don't know what to expect - can I get excited yet? Will I loose the baby?? It's just a waiting game, and that's so frustrating. Hopefully I'll be back this evening with good news... Can't wait to be able to take congratulations and look forward to this pregnancy.

Had my mum over who looked at the test and said, "Shit! That's a positive pregnancy test!" (duh!) lol She said they might do an early scan to check if it's ectopic?

Has anyone else become pregnant on the coil/know what to expect? I'm going out of my mind here :(


----------



## Serene123

I didn't get pregnant on the coli but I got pregnant taking the morning after pill. I was told mine was probably ectopic and I had a scan to make sure everything was in the right place at 6 weeks.

I really hope everything goes alright for you Tasha!


----------



## TashaAndBump

I thought I felt ovulation pains last Friday - could this have been implantation??


----------



## Reedy

Hope everything goes ok at the doctors hun x x x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hope everythings going okay at the doctors tasha. But there's no doubting those tests are positive. I hope the doctor has good news for you :hugs:


----------



## TashaAndBump

Okay now I'm confused. Doctors looked at my test and said it was positive. Did a repeat dip-stick test = negative! 

So it's all a waiting game now. She phoned the hospital and asked them if they would do a blood preggo test and they said no, I need to do a urine sample tomorrow morning and send my fmu off to be analysed at microbiology. If that is positive then I am pregnant and need my coil removed. If it is negative then I am not pregnant. 

I thought I deffo was, but I guess I might not be! The doctor said the batch of tests I used may be faulty, which would explain why I got two positives (but not why it was stronger this morning??)... or her batch could be faulty, or the hcg wasn't as strong as it was this morning. Either way she couldn't confirm the pregnancy.

Just waiting now. I'll keep updating as I find out.


----------



## TashaAndBump

Oh forgot to say, I bought 2 different brand tests to use tomorrow with my fmu sample before I send it off. Will post pics of the result tomorrow morning.


----------



## Reedy

Sorry to hear your still in Limbo hun x 
Hope they manage to get the results back to you asap x


----------



## MissPolley

omg this is waaaay too exciting eep:wohoo:


----------



## luckyme225

ahh I can't wait until tomorrow!!! I hope everything works out the way you want it to Tasha.


----------



## xarlenex

Sounds like you may be that 1% or your hubby has super spermies!!

Hope you get the results back soon!! :hugs: best of luck xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hope it doesn't take too long to get your results back. Can't wait to see what results you get with your tests tomorrow xx


----------



## sam's mum

Couldn't wait to get home and see what the doctor said! Good luck testing tomorrow. Seems strange that you would have 2 faulty tests, and it definitely got darker x


----------



## Poshie

Just caught up with events here Tasha. Wow!!!! I can't believe it! I hope you get it confirmed either way very soon, for your own sake. Looks like your wish for another babe could have come true already! :)


----------



## TashaAndBump

:bfn:

Two of them.

Guess the other batch of tests was faulty? Will send off the sample anyway for the men in white coats to analyse and tell me point-blank that I'm not pregnant.


----------



## sam's mum

:hugs: I was completely convinced those tests were positive x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

How confusing. Those two tests were definitely positive :hugs:


----------



## MummytoOscar

Omg, I've just seen this!
What a confusing set of tests, hope you get the results from the lab soon :hugs:


----------



## charveyron

Hmm how sensitive were the tests you were using, if they were really sensitive then the test that the GP used might not have been as sensitive and may not have picked it up???? I'll be super confused if your not pregnant! Ohh how exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## TashaAndBump

They were 10mlU/ml. I don't really know what that means. I used superdrug tests today, don't know their sensitivity. And don't know how sensitive the ones at the doctors are?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I think the ones you buy in superdrug/boots etc are 25mlU/ml. That could be why you got positives on the cheapies and negatives on the brand tests xx


----------



## sam's mum

TashaAndBump said:


> They were 10mlU/ml. I don't really know what that means. I used superdrug tests today, don't know their sensitivity. And don't know how sensitive the ones at the doctors are?

It means they will detect levels of hCG as low as 10mIU/ml concentration (10 thousandths of International Units per ml). On average you'll have an hCG concentration of about 25 mIU at 10 dpo (doubling approx every 48 hours). Some supermarket tests will be 25 or 50 mIU/ml so more hCG is needed for them to detect it, but I think tests you get at the doctors are usually 10 (maybe the ones they used were less sensitive though? Your ICs really did look positive) x


----------



## TashaAndBump

Oh! Just looked up the sensitivity of superdrug tests! 50! That's a whole 40 more mIU/ml than the sensitivity of the cheapies that I used and got :bfp:s on!! Guess I shouldn't rule out pregnancy just yet!!


----------



## sam's mum

Do you have any more ICs? Just wondering if you might get a darker line on one tomorrow morning. If there's something wrong with them you wouldn't expect lines to keep getting darker x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

sam's mum said:


> Do you have any more ICs? Just wondering if you might get a darker line on one tomorrow morning. If there's something wrong with them you wouldn't expect lines to keep getting darker x

That's exactly what i was going to suggest. If the superdrug ones need the hcg to be that much higher then it could just be too early for them to detect it. If you test with a cheapy again tomorrow and it gets darker then that would suggest it is positive after all xx


----------



## TashaAndBump

I don't have any more tests and can't afford to buy any. I get paid on Tuesday and by then I should have the results back from microbiology. Just waiting now.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

If it wasn't the weekend i'd post you one of my stash lol xx


----------



## luckyme225

:hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Hi tasha, I used the superdrug tests last week, I pretty sure they are also 10mui as I had a good light line on those and very light lines on two different brands of IC's (unfortunately they never got any darker, it was a cp)

Hope you get your answers soon, all this waiting must be worrying!! xx


----------



## TashaAndBump

dan-o said:


> Hi tasha, I used the superdrug tests last week, I pretty sure they are also 10mui as I had a good light line on those and very light lines on two different brands of IC's (unfortunately they never got any darker, it was a cp)
> 
> Hope you get your answers soon, all this waiting must be worrying!! xx

No the superdrug tests that I were using were 50mui - I found it here. The cheapy that I used (suresign brand) were 10mui.

I am not going to test again. I am just waiting now for the results on Monday. x


----------



## MissPolley

when will you know for sure?


----------



## TashaAndBump

Monday hopefully. Tuesday latest x


----------



## MissPolley

ooh soooo exciting, what did the doc say then, does he reckon u are or not?


----------



## TashaAndBump

The doctor wouldn't take me very seriously because it had only been 24 days since my last period when I got the positive. She did agree that the test I had taken was positive, though (but she took one and it was negative! :hissy:). So it's just a case of waiting for the lab results to confirm either way. No sense guessing.


----------



## dan-o

TashaAndBump said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Hi tasha, I used the superdrug tests last week, I pretty sure they are also 10mui as I had a good light line on those and very light lines on two different brands of IC's (unfortunately they never got any darker, it was a cp)
> 
> Hope you get your answers soon, all this waiting must be worrying!! xx
> 
> No the superdrug tests that I were using were 50mui - I found it here. The cheapy that I used (suresign brand) were 10mui.
> 
> I am not going to test again. I am just waiting now for the results on Monday. xClick to expand...

Ahhh, yes, great website - thanks! The ones I used looked slightly different to those, mine had a pink lid. I'll buy some more as I quite liked them & the line was a lot clearer to read than on the IC's, just a shame mine didnt stick.

Hope you get the result you want on Monday :) xx


----------



## TashaAndBump

Ooohhh! I am SO happy right now!! I went for a walk as my tummy was killing me and I thought uncurling from my ball, stretching my legs a little and getting some fresh air might help. So, out of curiosity (and the temptation to be naughty and spend money we don't have until Tuesday on a pregnancy test of the the same sensitivity that I got my previous bfp on...) I thought I would take a wander down to our local pharmacy and see what the sensitivity of their pregnancy tests was. I picked up the cheapest test they had (£4) and took it to the counter. I asked the lady what sensitivity it was but she didn't know (except for telling me that the pack said it was 99% effective! lol) so I explained my situation and told her my story of using a 10mIU test and getting a positive and using a 50 and getting a negative, so she called over a manager as I think it was all getting a bit technical for her! He came over so I told him my story, too and he really knew what I was on about - he couldn't find the sensitivity of their cheap pregnancy tests but said they were probably 25mIU. HOWEVER, he then said, "Hold on I'll just have a look at the tests I have out back..." and came back with a dippy test and said, "Yup these are 10mIU - Just what you're looking for!" I asked how much and he said it was FREE! Wohoo! (He even gave me a nice little leaflet aimed at teens who don't know what to do because they have had unprotected sex and are scared and confused??? LOL AAAAAANNNNND - A free pee pot!! Wohoo! lol)

All I need now is the self-restraint to wait until tomorrow morning before testing! I can't wait to see what happens!! :wohoo: 

Taking bets now: positive or neg? :D


----------



## princess_x0

Good luck hun.
I'm betting bfp 
xxx


----------



## MissPolley

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## TashaAndBump

Hehehe I've been saving my pee for 4.5 hours now... 3.5 hours to go!!! :happydance:

And my GOD I need to pee!!!! hahaha I even made a ticker for the occasion! lmao


----------



## Charlotte-j

i dont actually know u, but im gettin excited for u testin lol
:hugs:


----------



## ~KACI~

lol at your ticker tasha, just had to catch up as been busy last couple of days, what time do you get up in the morning!! lol x


----------



## TashaAndBump

I'm not! I'm holding it in (and have been since 5.30pm!) Need a weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! lol I'm waiting till 1am! hahaha


----------



## MrTashaAndBum

If I tickle her, how quickly do you think my death would be....?


----------



## MissPolley

omg i wouldnt wait that long, actually to re fraise that i cant, lol


----------



## TashaAndBump

lol thinking of peeing in the pot at half past 10 and seeing if it looks concentrated, if not i'll chuck it and wait till tomorrow morning and use fmu, if it is I'm just gonn :test: haha


----------



## ~KACI~

MrTashaAndBum said:


> If I tickle her, how quickly do you think my death would be....?


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## TashaAndBump

5 minutes (well, 3 by the time this posts)... Mr Bum has told me I'm an addict.


----------



## ~KACI~

:loo:

This is what MrBum will do when you decide you can't hang on anymore!!


----------



## TashaAndBump

Ahh. Dunno what to think now. Taken test. Faintest of faint lines. Up in time but so faint. Evap?

Will take a pic later - feeding Anna.


----------



## MissPolley

MrTashaAndBum said:


> If I tickle her, how quickly do you think my death would be....?

i really doubbt u would do that esp as u share the same bed aaaand she could wake up earllier than u and shave off ur eyebrows, or wax em, u are reading this arent u tash, getting any ideas yet??? hehehe


----------



## TashaAndBump

OKay uploading pics of the test to photobucket. Don't be expecting too see anything, though because it's a stupid half-there-half-not line! :hissy: I'll take another pic in day light tomorrow.


----------



## TashaAndBump

Test I took tonight doesn't look so positive... 

https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4060.jpg
https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4061.jpg
https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4071.jpg
https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4077.jpg

You need to make the pictures full size to even have a chance of seeing that stupid line. What's that about?? It's fainter than the first one I took!


----------



## ~KACI~

It is the faintest one but i can see a line x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I also can see it although it is definitely faint. But it's there. This must be so confusing for you! xx


----------



## sam's mum

I can see a line too (without even squinting too much!) x


----------



## TashaAndBump

Thank you all for your answers and kind well-wishes.

I can't wait for tomorrow to get my results at last. Wish the stupid doctors would open on a Sunday! lol I just want to kind of sleep all day to make the day go quicker or something... so I don't have to actively wait. It's driving me crazy. 

I am now on CD30, AF should be here in a week if I'm not pregnant. I think I either ovulated (or implanted?) on Friday 3rd. I had mild-period-like cramps and spotting. Thought it was probably ovulation at the time, but if I am pregnant most likely implantation? It's been 9 days since then. If it was ovulation, I probably am not pregnant as it takes 7-10 days for the fertilised egg to reach the uterus and implant. If it was implantation bleeding surely a pregnancy test should show positive by now (9 days later)?

I don't know. I'm beginning to go back to my original feeling that my body is playing some sort of cruel trick on me.


----------



## xarlenex

Past few days have been so emotionally difficult for you :hugs: Hope you get the result you want tomoro! Must be driving you nuts xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hope you get the result you want when the doctors let you know what their tests say xx


----------



## sam's mum

:hugs: I'll be thinking of you tomorrow x


----------



## MissPolley

well we are always here to chat love :)


----------



## Lyrah

Good luck for tommorow hun!!

Got everything crossed for you :)

Am always here for you, pm me anytime :hugs:

What time is your appointment?

xxxx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Good luck for tomorrow Tasha xXx


----------



## TashaAndBump

Just phoned the surgery, the doctors secretary said that a nurse needs to look at the results first (as it was a count of hormones in my urine, not just a dip test). She should have the result ready by half 12. I'll let you know either way x


----------



## xXhayleyXx

TashaAndBump said:


> Just phoned the surgery, the doctors secretary said that a nurse needs to look at the results first (as it was a count of hormones in my urine, not just a dip test). She should have the result ready by half 12. I'll let you know either way x


Good luck hunny xx


----------



## MissPolley

oh my gosh the suspence is killing me


----------



## TashaAndBump

Less than an hour to go... tidying to make it go by quicker! lol


----------



## ~KACI~

hope everything is ok and you get the result you want x

Hope your having fun tidying up!!


----------



## TashaAndBump

grrrrr Just phoned them - surgery is closed, nurses have left!! 

Now I have to wait till 2pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't they see how urgent this is?!


----------



## ~KACI~

Thats stupid!! Well i've gotta go shopping with the kids but i'l stay in til 2 just for you!! 

Not really!! Just put Paige to bed and she is a lazy madam so she'll be asleep until at least then!! 

xx


----------



## bigbelly2

omg how annoying lol

h x


----------



## MissPolley

they really should phone you with this sort of information.


----------



## TashaAndBump

Well, I phoned first thing when they opened and the receptionist told me to ring back at the end of surgery (half 12) as the nurses wouldn't get a chance to look at it until then. I phoned at half 12 and she (the same lady) was like, "Oh, well it's the end of surgery now all the nurses are going on their break." :hissy::hissy: I felt like yelling at her, "Well why did you tell me to ring back now then?!?!?!" grr. Just one hour to go now, though...


----------



## TashaAndBump

~KACI~ said:


> Thats stupid!! Well i've gotta go shopping with the kids but i'l stay in til 2 just for you!!
> 
> Not really!! Just put Paige to bed and she is a lazy madam so she'll be asleep until at least then!!
> 
> xx

lol! I just read this and was like, "What?? No! Go shopping you daft mear!" :rofl:


----------



## ~KACI~

TashaAndBump said:


> ~KACI~ said:
> 
> 
> Thats stupid!! Well i've gotta go shopping with the kids but i'l stay in til 2 just for you!!
> 
> Not really!! Just put Paige to bed and she is a lazy madam so she'll be asleep until at least then!!
> 
> xx
> 
> lol! I just read this and was like, "What?? No! Go shopping you daft mear!" :rofl:Click to expand...

Bleagh! i can't even go out when Paige wakes up just realised the kids clothes aren't dry!! 

I really need to catch up on my washing!! Who's idea was it to go out:dohh: i don't want to get dressed!! And i definatly don't fancy dragging the kids round tesco's!! lol !! 

x


----------



## MissPolley

can u get it delivered, we normally do as both dad and mum get tired and dont have the energy


----------



## ~KACI~

its too much hassle, plus i don't to see the bargains and if they don't have the stuff i want they send relacments!! Which is quite annoying!! its alrite i'm going to put LO in sling get the bus and taxi home!!

All good fun and also the walking will hopefully tire my lil boy out!!


----------



## ~KACI~

:telephone::telephone::telephone:

2.00pm!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## ~KACI~

Not online? 
I wonder if she has rang x


----------



## Poshie

I reckon we are all nearly as anxious as she is about this!!!


----------



## xarlenex

My god they aint half taking the biscuit here are they!! Hope u get some results soon tasha :)


----------



## TashaAndBump

OMG How hard can it be to find out if you are pregnant or not??!

I phoned them again at 2, (when I was out posting Elli's anal lube ) and the receptionist told me the results weren't in! I was fed up so just accepted it and went to get some lunch. Picked up another test (or 6 :blush:) came home, tested, POSITIVE. Phoned doctors, result not in so I told her why it was quite urgent, she phoned the lab for me - NEGATIVE.

Definately not pregnant. So WHY do I keep getting positives on theses HPTs? :hissy:


----------



## xXhayleyXx

So confusing :hugs:


----------



## TashaAndBump

Picture wouldn't come out well... sorry about the mass amount of photos - couldn't decide which one looked clearer.

The line is definately there, and definately pink, and definately came up in three minutes.

https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4157.jpg
https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4158.jpg
https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4160.jpg
https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4162.jpg
https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4165.jpg
https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4168.jpg

There. But apparently I'm definately not pregnant. Do you think I should demand a blood count?


----------



## MissPolley

aww babes im sorry :kiss:


----------



## MissPolley

id wait untill u miss ur next :witch:


----------



## TashaAndBump

But if I am I need my coil out NOW. :hissy:

I am going to test again using fmu in the morning. If that is also negative, I will be down a+e in Colchester demanding a blood test - and possibly a scan??


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I say demand a blood count. You're still getting positives, are they darker than the original ones? Have you tried different brands or just the same one? xx


----------



## sam's mum

I's ask for a blood test tomorrow whatever your test in the morning shows. That line is really clear - how strange that the results were negative. Did they tell you exactly what they test for and what the amounts were (I assume they were just testing concentration of hCG?) x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

How confusing! I understand your worries, and as Sam's mum said I would get it checked out tomorrow too. Lots of luck to you xXx


----------



## TashaAndBump

Going to get MrBum to POAS tomorrow morning. If he gets a :bfp: then we know the tests are faulty. If he doesn't and I do then we know that there is something going on with my body.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Good idea, i was also gonna say i'll post you one of my tests if it's not sorted soon, i've had negatives on them so i know that they are capable of giving BFNs lol xx


----------



## TashaAndBump

Thanks that would be helpful! 

If the tests were faulty it wouldn't make sense that they were stronger in the morning and getting stronger as time went on, would it? I'm really thinking that MrBum testing will just prove that the tests are reflecting SOMETHING in my pee. Wishful thinking? Maybe... We'll see tomorrow.


----------



## Caroline

I hate to say this, but the Dr's test could very easily be wrong.

When I was pg with no 1, I came straight off pill & fell pg straight away.
My boobs were soooo sore, no one could come anywhere near me & after tea for a week, I had serious abdom pain (poss implantation?).
I did HPT (poas) & was neg, so went to Drs 'cos I knew something was wrong.
GP thought I was pg, so told me drop a sample of FMU off the next morning.
I rang for results and was told it was negative.

I was in a state thinking there was something seriously wrong with me.
Stopped at local chemist & got dip test. Tested when got in after work lo & behold BFP.
Re-tested in am (2 in pack) and again BFP.
Went back to GP who said yep pg. GP did another test and come back positive.

When I had scan though they changed dates by nearly 2 weeks.

Defo think that you're tests maybe more sensitive than Dr's.

As you say get OH to test & if its BFN, then start kicking off, 'cos somethings def going on.

Hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

if you want me to post you one then drop me a pm with your addy and i'll stick one in the post for you tomorrow xx


----------



## luckyme225

ah I can't wait to find out!


----------



## TashaAndBump

Well some of you may be interested to find out that, MrBum is officially NOT pregnant :rofl:

https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/dominic002.jpg
https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/dominic006.jpg

I got a VERY faint line today... in fact my lines seem to be getting fainter by the day... Perhaps it was just a chemical pregnancy? 

https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/tasha002.jpg
https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/tasha004.jpg
https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/tasha005.jpg

Is it there?? :

https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/tasha007.jpg

Argh, my eyes hurt looking at it :(

Anyway, I have decided to wait for my period to either come (or not come) and then if it is not here by the 19th, I'll splash out on a CB digi 2 pack (should have enough hCG by the time I miss my period, right?) and test with those to know for sure - It's only 5 days to go now...

To see the tests together, My test is the top one, MrBum's is on the bottom (ironically):

https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/domtasha.jpg


----------



## Serene123

Tasha I normally have to squint at these early tests but 110% can see a positive on every test you show.. :wacko:


----------



## bigbelly2

I totalllllllllllllllly see a line with yours....i would say get some bloods done, go to a + e get them to test or as you say wait and test when your period is due...i still think you are!!

h x

ps im kind of gutted mr bump isnt pregnant though lol


----------



## TashaAndBump

I just checked to see if MrBum's test developed an evap line... nope :nope: Still a start :bfn: lol ... Although his looks a little yellower than mine, ... maybe he has a wee infection lol


----------



## sam's mum

:rofl: at Mr Bum's :bfn:s

Your line is still very clear though. The darkness of the line can be affected by the concentration of your urine though, so while they shouldn't be getting fainter it might not mean that you have less hCG. I'd speak to the doctor today, tell them that you are still getting positive HPTs and Mr Bum isn't, and ask for a blood test x


----------



## TashaAndBump

Just done another test. I can't help myself. Fortunately they are all gone now except for the 25mIU ones... 

The test seemed like it might be faulty (like there wasn't enough dye in it?)... but still, both the control line and the test line are visible. MrBum's test STILL a stark negative - not even a hint of an evaporation line.

I'm working now on the assumption that it is either a chemical pregnancy or just a hormonal mistake... If my period is not here by the 19th I'll begin to worry, until then, I'm just going to try to put it out of my mind. I'll upload the photos of the new test in a mo, as soon as they have finished uploading to photobucket.

Thank you all for your support. Maybe you will see me back here in 5 days time? I'll update either way to let you know whether af arrives, or if I am truly pregnant.

Thank you all again, over the last few days you have been a god-sent, I couldn't have stayed so calm without you all.

:hugs: x


----------



## TashaAndBump

Okay here's the last of the photo's from me for now (unless I cave and do that 25mIU tomorrow morning :shy:):

MrBum's yellow test (his is the bottom one) - see what I mean about the pee infection?? :lol::

https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4187.jpg
https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4188.jpg
https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4198.jpg

My fmu test, my second morning wee (smu) test and MrBum's still-stark-negative-but-slightly yellow-bfn:

https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4207-1.jpg
https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4208.jpg
https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4209.jpg

My smu (there didn't seem to be enough dye in this one, but the lines are still clear):

https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4210.jpg

My fmu (top one) and smu (bottom one):

https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4211.jpg
https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/DSCF4212.jpg

See you all in 5 days, folks. Thank you for all your help over the past few days :hug: x


----------



## ~KACI~

i am very puzzled?? See you in 5days x


----------



## jacobs mummy

what about buying a store test.. your very brave waiting 5 days.. i'd be pulling my hair out by then.. good luck
h x


----------



## TashaAndBump

:witch: is here. Guess the docs was right. :shrug:

I'm trying not to be upset about it when it was the wrong time anyway. It is hard because when you get a line you instantly become 'expectant' (whether you are trult expecting or not) and you begin to imagine your life with that little bubba and all the things they will bring to your life, and how Anna would have a little brother or sister etc...

But we weren't trying (albeit because of external circumstances) and it would mess up a few plans like a necessary operation and etc... m'eh 

Still not sure how I should feel. At least I know there's no baby and no danger for that baby. I should be greatful for that at least if not for the fact that it was the wrong time anyway so I shouldn't have even be hopeful for a baby in the first place :shrug:

.... Am I allowed to cry?


----------



## Poshie

Firstly, yes you are allowed to cry. Secondly, you have to look at it positively so, it wasnt the right / planned time; youll be able to have your operation; youll have longer to prepare for when you do get pg. Sorry you had to go through this ordeal in the end. Damn those tests!

Chin up for the future though yeah :)


----------



## MissPolley

my shoulders always here babes


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oh tasha, i'm sorry that this was the conclusion. Of course you are allowed to cry :hugs: It must have been a chem preg because everyone could see the lines. Maybe the timing wasn't right but you're still right to feel upset because like anyone would have you'd started to come round to the idea of it :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## luckyme225

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## heather118

oh im so sorry. Ive just caught up on this thread. Its strange cos we could all see the positive lines.


----------



## xarlenex

Aw Tasha, sorry to hear AF came. Well at least you dont have to worry about canceling your operation or how the coil might have effected a possible pregnancy, you can chill out enjoy the next few months and start trying after the op :hugs: xxx


----------



## Caroline

:hug:
I could definitely see the line & I often have difficulty seeing them.

You're definitely allowed to try.
I.m always a bit sad when af arrives even though I know we didn't bd when likely to get pg, (ok tell a lie we do but OH withdraws lol). Always secretly hope he let a few little fellas go.

Hope you get your op soon, Then can start to ttc.
If it weren't for fact we will have to get new car, I'd join you. Will hopefully get to ttc late next year (unless we have a mishap b4).


----------



## cazd

Hey hun - just seen this thread. 

I've read all the posts and I've been from...
"could it be??" to "OMG she's PG!" to "aw shi*" in the past 20 minutes!

This week must've felt like a rollercoaster for you !

xxx


----------



## sam's mum

Just wanted to send you some :hugs: x


----------

